# Craftex CT043 feedchart



## 4M Innovations (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello, I have had a craftex CT043 lathe for several years, but recently I lost the
feedchart. 

Is there anyone who owns this lathe could send me a photo of the feedchart.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 22, 2021)

Can you use these?


----------



## 4M Innovations (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks for this pictures, but what I need is the chart for the speed and feed witch is located on the cover in the back in the spindle.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 22, 2021)

OK, not familiar with it. Those photos are from a google search. Maybe someone else will jump in who can take a photo for you


----------

